# Comment compiler sur Mac?



## DarkPeDrO (2 Août 2008)

Hello,

J'ai trouv aMule CVS sur leur site officiel, et j'aimerais savoir comment faire pour compiler un logiciel sur Mac.

Sur ma Ubuntu, je tapais un truc du genre dans le terminal:



```
cd  logiciel_à_compiler
sudo /make
sudo install
```

Bon il est évident que j'ai perdu la main. Mais sur Mac, je ne sais pas du tout comment faire.

Merci de m'aider.


----------



## grumff (2 Août 2008)

Tu fais exactement la même chose. Par contre le "/" avant le make me parait être en trop.


----------



## ntx (2 Août 2008)

Il ne faut pas oublier d'installer les outils de développement avant pour que les outils make et gcc soient présents.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (2 Août 2008)

Hello,

Merci pour vos réponses, j'aimerais savoir où se procurer ces fameux outils de développement? Et éventuellement comment les utiliser.
Car si j'ai bien compris, j'installe juste ces outils là, et je lance mes commandes comme sur Ubuntu?


----------



## tatouille (2 Août 2008)

macports ...
http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/HowTo_compile_on_Mac

a mon avis tu n'es pas arrive, ca demande plus que des souvenirs de quelque chose
qui n'etait deja pas maitrise



DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses, j'aimerais savoir où se procurer ces fameux outils de développement? Et éventuellement comment les utiliser.
> Car si j'ai bien compris, j'installe juste ces outils là, et je lance mes commandes comme sur Ubuntu?


----------



## ntx (2 Août 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses, j'aimerais savoir où se procurer ces fameux outils de développement?


Xcode est sur ton DVD de Mac OSX et pour la toute dernière version sur l'Apple Developer Connection (inscription gratuite obligatoire). Cela installera tout ce dont tu as besoin.


> Car si j'ai bien compris, j'installe juste ces outils là, et je lance mes commandes comme sur Ubuntu?


Les outils sont en général les outils GNU donc oui ce sont le mêmes commandes que sous Ubuntu.


----------

